# PCD 8 July, anyone else?



## Seadawg32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking forward to the trip, will report back as soon as I can.


----------



## FloridaRay (Apr 26, 2013)

PCD July 10th Delivery.....Anyone else going ?


----------



## FloridaRay (Apr 26, 2013)

What are you picking up on July 8th?


----------



## FloridaRay (Apr 26, 2013)

Anything in particular to watch out for at the PCD process and the day?


----------



## Seadawg32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Picking up a 128i. I've read and heard a lot about the whole experience and can't think of anything to really look out for. Should be an absolute blast.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I picked up my 128i at the Performance Center in 2009. My son and I had a lot of fun. If you get to the area early, you might want to check out downtown Greenville or something. If you are flying in, the hotel will shuttle you from GSP in a bmw. The Marriott is outside of town with not much interesting around it. The dinner is nice and the restrauant is right in the lobby area. The hotel knows all about the BMW program and will help you with each step. Dinner is off a special menu and is nice. Alcohol is not included and you might want to tip more so you could have a minor expense. Breakfast is a buffett plus there is a short order cook to make you an omlet. Lunch is at the PC. 

They only had 135i cars when we were there and I would guess it is still the same. Also only automatics. So you will drive their course in a car different from yours but as close as they have. They walk you through each step. You might want a camera in the museum. Also you should realize they are pretty flexible. My son got out to take pictures of me while I was driving. Nobody seemed to care. I also had another guy's wife ask if she could ride along on my wet skid pad exercise and that was OK too. She was laughing the entire time. 

If you want something, just ask politely and they will probably say OK. You don't have to know much, it's pretty much just a "show up" kind of thing. If you have settings you know you want on the car (three blinks for turn signal, unlock all doors or only drivers side for one push of the remote, etc..) you might want to write them down and the delivery specialist will program them for you. They will ask but they move pretty quick. You can also get different programs on the two keys. Willie whipped right through these things but somehow it seems to take me a LOT more time to change things. The key can hold your seat settings if you have an electric seat, your prefeerred temperature settings and your radio presets.

Jim


----------



## FloridaRay (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Jim for a great summary of PCD and what to expect. Now I just have to wait till 10th......


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Also a 1-day M school on July 8... So maybe you'll get an M3.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

